# Ahmed Ezz jailed



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A court in Cairo has sentenced a steel magnate who was closely associated with former President Hosni Mubarak to 10 years in prison for corruption.

Ahmed Ezz, who had denied the charges, was also told he must pay a fine of 660m Egyptian pounds ($111m; £70m).

He was accused of collaborating to grant licences without paying fees.

Amr Assal, former head of Egypt's Industrial Development Authority, was convicted of the same charge and was also given 10 years in jail.

And former Trade and Industry Minister Rachid Mohamed Rachid was sentenced to 15 years in absentia.

The trials of the men are part of wider efforts to prosecute those accused of corruption under Mr Mubarak's rule.


----------

